# Watch All The 2015 Automotive Super Bowl Commercials Here



## AutoGuide.com

> *Auto companies are big players when it comes to football’s big game. *
> 
> Brands love to roll out expensive advertising campaigns, as the Super Bowl gets a massive amount of viewers. Exactly how many? Last year, the NFL’s big game became the most-watched television event in U.S. history with 111.5 million viewers tuning in.
> 
> Oddly enough though, many automakers opted out of this year’s game despite the record-setting views last year.


Read more about the Watch All The 2015 Automotive Super Bowl Commercials Here at AutoGuide.com.


----------

